# Enzan (Faraway Mountains) - Aquoi



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

Title: Enzan (faraway mountains)

Waiting for the glosso to completely cover the ground and hairgrass to grow.










Data
Date started: 3 Mar 2004
Tank Dimensions: W60 L30 H36 cm
Volume: 17.1 Gal, 64.8 l
Illumination: 36W x 2 (Sigma 8600K Compact Fluorescent)
Illumination time: 10 hours a day
Filtration: Atman 3335 external canister filter, Polywool, Mr.Aqua ceramic bio rings
Substrate: ADA Power Sand, ADA Aqua Soil Africana, ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia
Fertilizers: LushGro - Aqualiquid, LushGro - Microsliquid (twice a week), KNO3 (daily 1ppm), CaCO3 (300mg weekly), Dennerle Pflanzen-Gold-7 (1 capsule weekly)
CO2 Supply: 3.6 litre pressurized cylinder w/built-in needle valve, Electronic valve, External vortex reactor, 2 bubbles per second, 10 hours a day
Air Supply: Air stone , 14 hours lights out with timer
Cooling: 2 x Coolermaster SAF-B83 Ball-bearing 80mm fans, 2500rpm, 32.11 CFM
Water Change: Once a week, 1/3 tank
Temperature: 27°C (±1)
pH: 6.6
KH: 4

Plants:
Glossostigma elatinoides 
Eleocharis acicularis

Fish & Inverterbrates:
Paracheirodon axelrodi
Otocinclus sp.
Barbus titteya
Caridina japonica


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Your Rock arrangement is very well placed i think. I cannot really see much Hairgrass but i would think it would look best among the rocks (I assume that is already what you've planned?). Anyhow where do you find rocks like that? Locally collected or do you order them from somewhere?


----------



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

Lovly setup! Been thinking about setting up a tank like this myself, been looking for different pieces of petrified wood for the last few months, and buliling a new canopy with enough lighting for the Glosso... 

I'm also wondering where you have places your hairgrass? The rocks where carefully and perfectly places!


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

Very nice. I like the rocks - don't have anything like that available here, but I plan to do some local searching once it gets warm.


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

The hairgrasses are still recovering from a BBA battle which haven't ended but is winning. Trimmed them to around 1cm but somehow they still get BBA though I can see runners and new shoots.

The rocks are basalt lava i got from local LFS (Singapore). I bought many and smashed them to get the shapes I wanted, by throwing them onto hard ground from a chair. :lol:


----------



## PeterGwee (Mar 15, 2004)

Crank your CO2 up a notch by 5-10ppm more...you are likely to be still low on CO2. Monitor the behaviour of your critters and if they are fine, you can add more up to 10+ppm or so. Remove what is left of the old BBA and you should not see any more new BBA growth if the CO2 is good. New folks who uses ADA aquasoil always seems to have issues with poor CO2 level due to the peat influence. I really don't know why they like it except for the colour though.


----------



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

> The rocks are basalt lava i got from local LFS (Singapore). I bought many and smashed them to get the shapes I wanted, by throwing them onto hard ground from a chair.


Ah, the subtle art of aquascaping, and the exact science behind it :lol:


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

I have glosso & very few pieces of Hairgrass in a 2.5g with 13w. I did have algae on all the plants, which is still there, but so far, all the new growth is algae free & doing well. Started mine in Feb, and it seems it just needed time to "settle".


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

A small update...










12 days ago









The glosso has spread considerably!


----------



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

Wow, it's begining to look really great! I love the green algea on the rocks, it really makes everything look that much nicer. And in just 12 days thats remarkeble growth! Do you keep any kinds of algea eaters in there? Shrimps, otto's?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I cant see any pics :-(


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

Some server side erros. I've uploaded the pics to another server.

Hanzo, I have 4 Yamato shrimps and 6 otocinclus in there. Going to put in 6 more Yamatos.

Here's a chronological order of the glosso growth I've put together.








[/quote]


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Looks really nice! Can you tell me what type of rocks those are?


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

I think it's basalt lava, not very sure though...


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

where did u get those rocks?


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

From local LFSs. I buy big pieces and smash them into smaller different sized ones for scaping.


----------

